# Hi all!



## Gaijin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

My name is Chris Muller an Australian living in Japan. I am a member in Lodge Hiogo & Osaka No. 498, Kobe Royal Arch Chapter No. 229, Kobe Cryptic Council No. 229. All of those being Scottish Constitution. Which makes me a Australian-Scottish freemason in Japan, he he. Makes me feel a little like how George Washington may have felt. Being a Scottish Mason but of a different  nationality. Anyway, it is with absolute pleasure and honour that I make your acquaintance. I hope to learn much from you all.
S&F,


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome to the boards Brother Chris!!  So now you are an Australian-Scottish Freemason living in Japan on Masons of Texas site.  You get really get around Brother.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Benton (Feb 8, 2011)

Greetings! Hope you enjoy your time here. I'm sure you'll bring a unique point of view to our discussions.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome, this is a awesome place to dwell.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 9, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> Welcome to the boards Brother Chris!!  So now you are an Australian-Scottish Freemason living in Japan on Masons of Texas site.  You get really get around Brother.


 
Without doubt!  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!  I smell another Dan Brown plot developing.  

Welcome aboard Brother Chris!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Without doubt!  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!  I smell another Dan Brown plot developing.
> 
> Welcome aboard Brother Chris!



Maybe instead of Tom Hanks we can get Tom Cruise to play "The Last Mason"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard Brother! We may be Texas in name, but we welcome all Brethren! Glad to have ya!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard Brother.


----------



## Gaijin94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I wasn't able to get straight back on here after my introduction, but I must mention how much of a wonderful group it is that I seem to have stumbled upon. I thank you all ever so kindly for your more than warming welcome.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

